# 200sx GTiR hope u like



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

hope this is going to work...link :hal: 

http://img50.photobucket.com/albums/v152/fourn2ner/200sx gtir/


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

nope.. didint work for me


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Very nice................
You should upload thoes pictures to photobucket.com, that way you can link them to the fourm. 
Also this belongs in members rides.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nope..doesnt work


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

You need to be an aol subscriber to be able to lok at the albums. So just upload them to photobucket, or cardomain.
Its a sweet car.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

hurry up w/ that cardomain shyt...im a non aol subscriber and i wanna see this thing


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i really like it except your exhaust, i hate when they come out angled, i really think that looks chincy, but i like most of it..


----------



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

*Got Pics Now !!!!*



FourN2ner said:


> hope this is going to work...link :hal:
> 
> http://img50.photobucket.com/albums/v152/fourn2ner/200sx gtir/



there here


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

FourN2ner said:


> there here


looks good man....Must be nice :thumbup: 

Time for a short shifter but good job keep us updated


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

what front lip is that?


----------



## BIGBALLER (Nov 19, 2002)

nice car, keep up the good work!!! what part of the s.c. are you from, i think i seen that car down at myrtle beack about 3 week ago.


----------



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> what front lip is that?


thats a secret


----------



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

BIGBALLER said:


> nice car, keep up the good work!!! what part of the s.c. are you from, i think i seen that car down at myrtle beack about 3 week ago.


yea i live there :hal:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wow..nice job man...very nice


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

I cant dig the front bumper cut up like htat.. Although, its a sweet swap, and a very nice lip


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

FourN2ner said:


> thats a secret


lol its not that big of a secret iv been there and done that


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)




----------



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

Chuck said:


> I cant dig the front bumper cut up like htat.. Although, its a sweet swap, and a very nice lip


im working with what i got but it only gets better thanks for the feed back :thumbup:


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

lookin' good!  *jealous*

I'm so glad I saw your pics, b/c I've been trying to find shots of 200sx's with the 95-97 grill painted black in the middle, and body color around the outside. I'm converting to that headlight grill combo from the '98 and I really like the way it looks on your ride. You've made up my mind and I'm going to go for it!


----------



## hazar_ser (Feb 17, 2003)

FourN2ner said:


> hope this is going to work...link :hal:
> 
> http://img50.photobucket.com/albums/v152/fourn2ner/200sx gtir/


Car looks good. What size rims are those? And what type?


----------



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

hazar_ser said:


> Car looks good. What size rims are those? And what type?


these are a set of 15x 7" cheap alum. american racing,epic, or somthing 
had them powder coated (kinda jdm) and liked the way they looked 4 now till i get some cpos, or te37s :hal:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

so...what lip is it?
or is it homegrown?
if so...can someone let me in on how to make one?


----------



## sr20det86 (Jul 11, 2004)

FourN2ner said:


> hope this is going to work...link :hal:
> 
> http://img50.photobucket.com/albums/v152/fourn2ner/200sx gtir/


 i just got a det swap in my 96 200sx and i was wondering where didi you get thet front lip. thanks


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

FourN2ner:


Dame what a piece :loser: 

I heard you moved back to Spartenburg


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Car looks decent. Nice heart transplant. :thumbup: 
However I personally think you should hide that IC better. I'm not one for overly visible front mount IC's. The one peeking from behind the stock front bumper just enough to get noticed by the right people and missed by the wrong people is the smooth look to me. The hood pins are already enough of a give away that something more may be under your hood. Don't give away TOO much on the outside about what's happenin' on the inside. An aftermarket front bumper would look good on your car seeing you have enough of an IC to fill up the opening really well if you truly want to flex your muscles. How does it run? Been to the track or dyno with it yet? How much boost do you run on the street? Looks like it would be a fun drive.


----------



## sr20det86 (Jul 11, 2004)

the car is awesome but where did you get that front lip


----------



## flyguy4386 (Jun 24, 2004)

OMG that is insane, but Ireally would like to know what kind of front lip that is.


----------



## hazar_ser (Feb 17, 2003)

sr20det86 said:


> the car is awesome but where did you get that front lip


[Thread Hijack] Where in MD are you? [/Thread Hijack]


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Where did u pick up the brackets for ur seat?
What seat is that?
Thanks


----------



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

wickedsr20 said:


> Car looks decent. Nice heart transplant. :thumbup:
> However I personally think you should hide that IC better. I'm not one for overly visible front mount IC's. The one peeking from behind the stock front bumper just enough to get noticed by the right people and missed by the wrong people is the smooth look to me. The hood pins are already enough of a give away that something more may be under your hood. Don't give away TOO much on the outside about what's happenin' on the inside. An aftermarket front bumper would look good on your car seeing you have enough of an IC to fill up the opening really well if you truly want to flex your muscles. How does it run? Been to the track or dyno with it yet? How much boost do you run on the street? Looks like it would be a fun drive.


need alot of air so i cut the bumper.....been killin everything in myrtle beach 
all of them are 12 sec cars 350hp rx7 and a 500hp cobra had a nose on the cobra to 115mph and a 1/2 car on the rx7 put 270whp & 292fpt
and personally i didnt ask what u thought so if you ever have a fast car then you can personally ask me .....K


----------



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

JayL1967 said:


> Where did u pick up the brackets for ur seat?
> What seat is that?
> Thanks


i made them i now have a MOMO race seat


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

your car still sucks!!:dumbass::asleep:



just kidding!! :cheers:


----------



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

sentragtr20 said:


> your car still sucks!!:dumbass::asleep:
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding!! :cheers:



CHRIS??????............WHOis this :loser:


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

you guessed it

I drove my car the other day but it didnt have brakes


----------



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

sentragtr20 said:


> you guessed it
> 
> I drove my car the other day but it didnt have brakes


SLoooooooooooooooooW............glad i will see in near future


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

FourN2ner said:


> and personally i didnt ask what u thought so if you ever have a fast car then you can personally ask me .....K


Rule #1 - Don't post pics in a public forum looking for opinions and get upset at the responses you receive. I never said anything bad about your car, just gave you MY opinions. No more and no less. Not everyone has the exact same tastes, so don't just expect everyone to just fall on their knees and worship what you've done. It's a nice car with a lot of work into it, but you have to learn to take the positive with the negative.

Rule #2 - Don't come at me all hard like you're all that cause someone will have a faster car than you at all times. You may try that with all the others you run into, but it ain't cool over here. And for the record, the reason I was asking about your set-up is BECAUSE I HAVE A 97 200sx w/ a GTiR swap, BIATCH!!! I do have a fast car too by the way. 

Don't even bother answering any of my questions. :loser:


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

Dame what hostillity!!!!!!!! We are all Nissan slow or fast.


Btw:who are you calling slow fourn2ner

You know mine is faster then yours


----------



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

wickedsr20 said:


> Rule #1 - Don't post pics in a public forum looking for opinions and get upset at the responses you receive. I never said anything bad about your car, just gave you MY opinions. No more and no less. Not everyone has the exact same tastes, so don't just expect everyone to just fall on their knees and worship what you've done. It's a nice car with a lot of work into it, but you have to learn to take the positive with the negative.
> 
> Rule #2 - Don't come at me all hard like you're all that cause someone will have a faster car than you at all times. You may try that with all the others you run into, but it ain't cool over here. And for the record, the reason I was asking about your set-up is BECAUSE I HAVE A 97 200sx w/ a GTiR swap, BIATCH!!! I do have a fast car too by the way.
> 
> Don't even bother answering any of my questions. :loser:




hey bro if you read the title it says i hope u like!! not what do u think.....and then make 50 insulting comments about another mans car 


Car looks decent. Nice heart transplant. 
However I personally think you should hide that IC better. I'm not one for overly visible front mount IC's. The one peeking from behind the stock front bumper just enough to get noticed by the right people and missed by the wrong people is the smooth look to me. The hood pins are already enough of a give away that something more may be under your hood. Don't give away TOO much on the outside about what's happenin' on the inside. An aftermarket front bumper would look good on your car seeing you have enough of an IC to fill up the opening really well if you truly want to flex your muscles. . 

so do us all a favor and keep your comments and opinions to your self unless someone asks (hide the IC better)..... that makes alot of sense? :dumbass: 
this whole RICER/STREET RACER thing you go going is a joke 
talk to someone else who wants to here it!

Oh yea SON I will be happy to flex whenever your ready


----------



## Zombie Elvis (Jun 21, 2004)

FourN2ner said:


> hope this is going to work...link :hal:
> 
> http://img50.photobucket.com/albums/v152/fourn2ner/200sx gtir/


Keep up the good work. I want one of them intake pleniums for my DET.

What model No. does that car get? N14 or N15? Looks like what we call Puslar over here in aus. Is it 4WD? The original rallying GTi-R had 4wd and some with the ATTESA and HICAPS from the skyline - PHOARRRRR.

Bodywise the ones we see here on import from Japan look to be based on the late-80's N13 body with a the early 90's N14 front end and an outrageous bonnet with Darth Vader breathing holes to feed air to the top-mounted inter-warmer (slang name that the rallying people called it 'cos it was in such a stupid location). Getting your IC out front where it belongs is the smart way.


----------



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

Zombie Elvis said:


> Keep up the good work. I want one of them intake pleniums for my DET.
> 
> What model No. does that car get? N14 or N15? Looks like what we call Puslar over here in aus. Is it 4WD? The original rallying GTi-R had 4wd and some with the ATTESA and HICAPS from the skyline - PHOARRRRR.
> 
> Bodywise the ones we see here on import from Japan look to be based on the late-80's N13 body with a the early 90's N14 front end and an outrageous bonnet with Darth Vader breathing holes to feed air to the top-mounted inter-warmer (slang name that the rallying people called it 'cos it was in such a stupid location). Getting your IC out front where it belongs is the smart way.



yea it is a RNN14 rally motor but the car is a b14 sentra/200sx US all we do is bolt on a fwd tranny off a SR20de motor , and i agree about the bonnet we call in a cheese grader :thumbup: .....its nice to hear the diffrences between our countries slang and such
please keep in touch


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

FourN2ner said:


> and personally i didnt ask what u thought so if you ever have a fast car then you can personally ask me .....K



little cocky?


----------



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> little cocky?



sometimes .....rubbed me the wrong way


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

FourN2ner said:


> sometimes .



well, dont be.

you wont get any respect that way


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> well, dont be.
> 
> you wont get any respect that way


take it from FlameBoy


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

You just don't get it.
Two things:



FourN2ner said:


> hey bro if you read the title it says i hope u like!! not what do u think.....and then make 50 insulting comments about another mans car ..........
> so do us all a favor and keep your comments and opinions to your self unless someone asks


There's no way you actually read my post if you somehow managed to see something that I said insulting about your car. It's REAL HARD to insult something that I damn near have a carbon copy of. I'd be insulting myself to slam your car, then come along later and post my pics of my car with the same thing. Take a look at my responses to other forum members when they post pics. Check the number of people I slam. That's not my style. I gave you props on the car and the work that went into it. TAKE ANOTHER READ. I make ONE comment on the bumper and you fly off the handle. You are waaaaaaaaaay too sensitive.


FourN2ner said:


> this whole RICER/STREET RACER thing you go going is a joke
> talk to someone else who wants to here it!
> 
> Oh yea SON I will be happy to flex whenever your ready


And this kind of attitude is why I came the way I came the second time around. I'm far from a ricer and if we re-read your first reply to me, you actually had the street racer vibe going on. I receive enough of this type of attitude from the local Honda boys. Kinda bad when it comes from a fellow Nissan bro. No need to be super cocky. Since I rub you the wrong way, I won't respond to any of your posts in the future.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

FourN2ner said:


> thats a secret


This forum is to help others and share information..

Nice Car!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Sorry yall......TOO much bitching, moaning, attitudes, and in general big heads in this thread. This is supposed to be about your car....NOT CHATTING WITH YOUR BUDDY BACK AND FORTH.....do that in PM's! 

If you don't want people to comment about your car....DON'T POST IT!  

Thread Closed.


----------

